
Ask HN: What are you doing for earthquake preparedness? - czep
There&#x27;s a 76% probability of a M&gt;=6.7 occurring in Northern California within the next 30 years according to the 2015 UCERF3 model.  As someone looking to lay down roots in the Bay Area, and how most houses in SF are matchsticks stuck into sand dunes, these numbers scare me to no end.<p>I see people paying $3mn for old Victorians with brick foundations, it seems completely illogical.  What can a sane person do to protect their house and family against odds like this?
======
byoung2
I have lived in Los Angeles my whole life, so earthquakes are a reality here
too. We have earthquake insurance through california earthquake authority (it
attaches to your homeowners policy) for under $1000 a year. It covers 80% of
the structure, $25k of personal property, and loss of use. Remember that the
house itself is very cheap, it's the land that's valuable.

------
twobyfour
Not moving to the Bay Area, for one.

